
 Facebook Live Feed Kills Twitter & FriendFeed - nickb
http://www.allfacebook.com/2008/08/facebook-live-feed-kills-twitter-friendfeed/
======
iamdave
I don't think so. Twitter has evolved into a communication tool that doubles
as an alert system for some uses. Live feed is less voluntary, since it's
automatically recording and publishing what you're doing. The appeal isn't
JUST being having updates on what's going on, it's letting people interact
with your actions, to collaborate from multiple mediums. LiveFeed seems
limited to what you do on Facebook, Twitter lets users define their own
activity, and FriendFeed scrapes everything.

Where's the appeal, then? I think saying this will "kill" anything is
incredibly premature.

~~~
omouse
Facebook is also a walled garden. To have access to the feed you have to sign
up and be a friend of the person. With Twitter, the default is to have a
public feed.

~~~
edd
I think the main difference is that with twitter its a one way following. You
can follow people and they can be completely unaware. With facebook you have
to have the two way yes we both consider each other 'friends'.

To actually beat twitter/friendfeed they would have to allow a 'stalker'
relationship. So you can stalk someone without being their friend.

------
snewe
Dramatic title...reminds me of dig. Best part: if the author is wrong
(likely), everyone will have forgotten his prediction.

------
astrec
I don't see the appeal: It's even noisier than FriendFeed!

------
tlrobinson
I hacked together some stuff to get the feed to post Growl notifications:

<http://tlrobinson.net/blog/?p=48>

------
sanj
That is the least convincing video I've ever seen.

------
kajecounterhack
I don't sit watching what all my friends do though, thats a little creepy.

------
cbarning
wrong

------
TweedHeads
Must be true if it comes from allfacebook.com

~~~
unalone
Poor Nick. He really tries. He puts an insane effort into his three sites.
It's just that he's picked niches that are either full or too newsless.

